
Culdesac: Building car-free neighborhoods from scratch - oftenwrong
https://medium.com/culdesac/introducing-culdesac-3fbfe7c4219c
======
whymsicalburito
What's the solution for unloading your car after a costco trip? How do I load
my car for a camping trip? How do I unload lumber for my DIY home improvement
projects? This project seems to have a very narrow view of how people live
their lives.

~~~
Doxin
By not having a gigantic costco a car-distance away, but by having smaller
stores a bicycle-distance away. Making trips to the store becomes easier and
more frequent allowing your shopping to fit in the saddle bags.

Barring that a big cargo bike can easily fit a couple car loads worth of cargo
for the last-mile transport.

------
didgeoridoo
There are parts of downtown Salem, MA that are like this, specifically Essex
St from the east side of Salem Common to Washington St (Summer St if you’re
being generous). Newburyport, MA has some similar areas. Both are absolutely
delightful places to live and work.

------
jdsully
I'm not seeing any information on people are supposed to physically move into
their house or how deliveries will be managed. Cities have had roads long
before cars were a thing, and they were never that pedestrian friendly.

~~~
ithkuil
It depends on the traffic frequency. My father-in-law recalls childhood
memories in medium sized town in central Italy in the 50s when kids played
soccer in the middle of the main road and just moved the goal when a car or
truck had to pass. The road was the main artery for Carrara marble from the
quarry to the port. I guess the economy was way smaller then.

------
al2o3cr
They push the scooter and ridesharing options pretty hard, but how is that
supposed to be a "real alternative" when all those services are massive VC-
cash bonfires?

------
sandking
[http://www.carfree.com/](http://www.carfree.com/) .. looks cool, i think the
main problem is what to do about freight / large deliveries

~~~
didgeoridoo
Many highly-walkable cities handle this by allowing freight deliveries in the
very early morning, say 3am-6am. This can get a little annoying if it’s a
mixed use commercial/residential space, as the residents then have to deal
with freight truck backup noises in the wee hours. Fair trade off, I’d say, to
live in a highly desirable and human-scale neighborhood.

